
Ask HN: How to Deal with a Snake - igotsideas
Currently dealing with a textbook snake (person) at work who is a few levels above me and has more pull. Without looking like the bad person, how do I combat this behavior?
======
raincom
Find another job and move on, without wasting your energy and emotions on that
snake.

------
masonic
If it's not indigenous to your area, don't release it into the wild. Contact
Animal Control or a major university reptile lab for appropriate rehoming
instructions.

------
chrisbennet
Remove yourself from the situation. Try to leave on good terms. It’s up to you
whether you tell HR why you are leaving.

------
lixtra
Can please someone help to understand the meaning of snake in this context?

The Chinese zodiac sign doesn’t appear to be extraordinarily difficult to deal
with.

Harry Potter‘s _Snape_ would be a more interesting problem.

------
arthurcolle
Definitely release the snake outside, don't let it bite you. Do you know if
the snake is venomous? If so, exercise caution.

